# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Caracol da nossa costa

## Pedro Miguel Gomes

Olá.
Andava eu na pesca de Nassários quando junto veio o caracol que deixo fotos.
Gostava de identifica-lo e saber se representa qualquer perigo para reef.
De salientar que se porta como nu Nassário, enterrando-se na areia.
Ultimas fotos servem para comparar o tamanho com um Nassário dos grandes.
Um abraço,

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Pedro

Não representa qualquer problema e até são bem-vindos aos sistemas.
Um abraço 

Jorge Neves

----------

